
Lime: model agnostic interpretability for machine learning - iridium5
https://github.com/marcotcr/lime
======
onetwotree
Story time: I was playing with the kaggle lending club dataset and getting
_really_ high accuracy (high 90s) predicting default with an out of the box
sklearn model. Just for fun I ran it through LIME and discovered that every
single default was _strongly_ predicted by the "recoveries" feature. I looked
into the data dictionary (yeah, I should have done so first...) and discovered
that this feature indicates the amount of debt recovered by collections
agencies...

------
pplonski86
I've found LIME extremely useful. When I'm doing ML consulting projects, my
clients very often value more the ability to describe why it was such
prediction than improvement in accuracy of the model by 0.05%

